# People say I'm obsessed... (warning, very off topic)



## iasimp1997 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone. Recently, at school, I've had some people saying things like "Are you obsessed with these things?". And someone told me that my cubes were my only friends. This is making me very  angry face. Have any ideas?
I've tried telling them that it's a passion not an obsession, but I can't come up with anymore. Helps plzzz?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ignore them.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 8, 2010)

dedication to a hobby, find out what they really like and start asking them if they are obsessed with that, or just ignore them, that works too

EDIT: Ninja'd...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Some people say things like, "Dude, you're addicted to those things, hahaha."
In a friendly way though, everyone thinks I'm a pro 
Yeah right

Anyway, just ignore.


----------



## wing92 (Jan 8, 2010)

Say 'cubes are my anti-drug'


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jan 8, 2010)

Get huge, then bully them.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

Say u can suck my balls while im doing your mum.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Say u can suck my balls while im doing your mum.



No, don't say that.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Say u can suck my balls while im doing your mum.



Not the way to say it in my opinion. So don't.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

d00d u r obsesd ololo

I'm kidding, because I'm obsessed.
Haha, Take it all on the chin with a grin and a whistle.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

Edmund said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Say u can suck my balls while im doing your mum.
> ...


I say tht when people **** me off.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



that's one of the _stupidest_ things you can say, in any situation. grow up.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



That only adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 8, 2010)

^, Second That

Just ignore them, my friend usually say that to me too


----------



## Edmund (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



I wanna know how old you are. You use this language with these people you don't use when you are that young yet your as mature as a 6-year old.


----------



## andatude (Jan 8, 2010)

Just say it's a hobby....and that's all...


----------



## foxdi (Jan 8, 2010)

just reply them with a smile like this  , and dont bother to explain .


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

Edmund said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



I would assume, as his name says 1997 in it that he is 12. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the obvious conclusion.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 8, 2010)

The reason people say that is because they don't feel that you are trying to interact with others. Give speedsolving (not the forum) a rest, and talk with others more.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Thanks for informing the world that you're 12.


----------



## Faz (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude, richardzhang is a gangster

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=708901&id=1045499586


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, richardzhang is a *ZHANGSTER*
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=708901&id=1045499586



Fixed.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

Where I live has lots of gangsters! (20 minutes south of Atlanta)
Our crime rate is higher than most US cities!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah the link doesn't work for me 

edit: Does anyone else notice how every single woman on Facebook is posting a color as their status?


Spoiler



It's for breast cancer awareness. You can guess what the color is of.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

"SO WHAT DO YOU HAVE A NATIONAL RECORD IN, HMM???????"


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The reason people say that is because they don't feel that you are trying to interact with others. Give speedsolving (not the forum) a rest, and talk with others more.


Actually, talking with others is higher on my "list" than speedsolving. It's just at lunch or something at school i take my cube out cause i'm bored, then people say i'm obsessed.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 8, 2010)

Hasn't this same topic come up many times?

<SARCASM>We should sticky the topic</SARCASM>


----------



## Hiero (Jan 8, 2010)

If people say annoying things, I usually just respond with "That's cool", "Awesome", "Great", "I'm happy for you"

Example:

Dude 1: "Are you in love with those things?"
You : "I'm happy for you"

Dude 2: "You're psycho, are you obsessed with those things?"
You: "Cool beans"


Try it. It works every time. They have nothing to say back and you are subtly telling them that you are not listening or don't care. Usually they come off looking a little stupid because they were expecting you to be irritated or say a comeback and then they get a chuckle out of having made fun of you and irritating you. If you say something like I've said it works 100% of the time as long as you don't say anything after that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Where I live has lots of gangsters! (20 minutes south of Atlanta)
> Our crime rate is higher than most US cities!





Wikipedia said:


> In 2004, Winnipeg had the fourth-highest overall crime rate among Canadian Census Metropolitan Areas listed, with 12,167 Criminal Code of Canada offences per 100,000 inhabitants; only Regina, Saskatoon, and Abbotsford had higher crime rates. Winnipeg had the highest rate among centres with populations greater than 500,000. The crime rate was 50% higher than that of Calgary, and more than double that of Toronto.


----------



## Connor (Jan 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Where I live has lots of gangsters! (20 minutes south of Atlanta)
> ...



Damn if feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's an idea that works very well. That happened to me a lot, and I stopped bringing cubes to school. PRESTO, no more insults.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

Connor said:


> Damn if feels good to be a gangsta



Haha.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 9, 2010)

The thing i hate most about people especially teenage boys is that they always complain about our backround. '****ing ASIANS MAN they so smart' 'I just say' you don't have to be asian to be smart and to solve one of these. 
But it's kind of a fad of where i live so yea they always talk about how smart asians are and it really pisses me off


----------



## Rikane (Jan 9, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> The thing i hate most about people especially teenage boys is that they always complain about our backround. '****ing ASIANS MAN they so smart' 'I just say' you don't have to be asian to be smart and to solve one of these.
> But it's kind of a fad of where i live so yea they always talk about how smart asians are and it really pisses me off



+1 QFT
I hate it too.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 9, 2010)

DO NOT DO THIS AT SCHOOL!

Your Friends:"Hey can I have the cube?"
You:"Sure, let see if you can solve it"

1. Your Friend throws the cube down.
You: "A$$hole, you killed my cube."

2. Your Friend steal your cube and runs.
You Run
You: "Give that cube back to me"
Your Friends: "Not unless I throw it at the swears."

3. Your Friends scamble the cube by turning it up and down and up and down.
Your Friends: "Look! I can solve the cube"
You: "That soo easy"
Your Friends: "HAHA! I'm faster than you B#tch."

4. Your Friends peels of the stickers off of your cube.

You: "Noooooo"
Your Friends: "And that how you solve the rubix cube."

5. Your friends talk to you

Your Friends: "Having sex with your gayish puzzle your have fun with"
You: "Ugh, I'm just solving it"
Your Friends: "Your such a ni#ger who love Di#ks and love cubes. FOLLOW YOUR HEART, DO CUBES!"


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 9, 2010)

Be proud you have a passion for something. Too many people just drift along in life, not trying to improve or stretch themselves mentally or physically.

Ask them what makes them feel important or proud of themselves.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, richardzhang is a gangster
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=708901&id=1045499586



i lol's so hard.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 9, 2010)

Tell them it's a hobby, just like what ever these fools do in their spare time.
Speedcubing isn't just fun, but it improves reaction ability, memory, observation and of course, hand stength. Oh, and it looks good 
I don't know if you bring it to school but I suggest you stop if you are, if they don't see you with it, or you don't talk about it, they should eventually leave you alone.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

Rikane said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > The thing i hate most about people especially teenage boys is that they always complain about our backround. '****ing ASIANS MAN they so smart' 'I just say' you don't have to be asian to be smart and to solve one of these.
> ...



Why?
Ain't it...a good thing....?
What happened to "****ing ASIANS MAN, they can't run?"
now THAT pisses me off.


And seriously, what's up with the ignoring people thing? It doesn't work nearly as well as getting them back with a well-thought-out diss (not, "well you can suck my dick, *****es")


----------



## attomo (Jan 10, 2010)

They probably have some sport thing were they must go to every game and watch it and talk about it non-stop.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 10, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> The thing i hate most about people especially teenage boys is that they always complain about our backround. '****ing ASIANS MAN they so smart' 'I just say' you don't have to be asian to be smart and to solve one of these.
> But it's kind of a fad of where i live so yea they always talk about how smart asians are and it really pisses me off



Just tell them about fazzles, then they will shut up......


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > The thing i hate most about people especially teenage boys is that they always complain about our backround. '****ing ASIANS MAN they so smart' 'I just say' you don't have to be asian to be smart and to solve one of these.
> ...


Yeah. I'm sure they'll shut up when you tell them that someone averages 2/3rds of the times that you get.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would that make them shut up?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 10, 2010)

The fact that Feliks is not an asian. Nuff said.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aren't the dutch cool as well?
anyway, I usually reply with a mom joke and they practically lose their retort. The rusted up gears break and they just walk away.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Where I live has lots of gangsters! (20 minutes south of Atlanta)
> Our crime rate is higher than most US cities!



http://articles.baltimoresun.com/20...imore-decline-in-homicides-city-homicide-rate
We are #1 for homicide rate.
I feel quite safe cubing in the most dangerous part of town. If you aren't annoying, people aren't going to mess with you. If people mess with you, the problem isn't the cube. They are going to mess with you no matter what until you change the way they view you.




richardzhang said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Richard seems like a wannabe wigger, a rich kid from the suburbs who listens to rap [not music] and buys expensive so-called "urban" cloths. If you meet a real gangster, he won't even waste a bullet on you, but he'll probably just mug you. You are well off; take advantage of your opportunities, don't pretend to be poor. (I assume that you are well off because you aren't dead.)
You are spoiled. Why don't you try to live in a small apartment full of chipping lead paint, run to the grocery store surrounded by blue lights, and gorilla glue your shoes back together when they break?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> The fact that Feliks is not an asian. Nuff said.



Oh, right.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh, fanwuq, my father lives close to Baltimore actually! LOL

I have to say, it does seem really bleak there.
My father lives in Upper Marlboro, and well... it does seem rather bad.

I still say south Atlanta is more impoverished though.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 10, 2010)

Us Canadians say YOUR MOM! and everything is cleared up


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

I've heard many say that over here in Australia, but I don't like it, it doesn't prove anything except the fact that you don't have anything good to reply with.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 10, 2010)

just say "Shut up A$$HOLE"

that's what i do


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

No one really says I'm obsessed, so I don't say anything.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> just say "Shut up A$$HOLE"
> 
> that's what i do




That's just weak.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> just say "Shut up A$$HOLE"
> 
> that's what i do



You only say that if you *are* obsessed, saying that may be confirming you are obsessed.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2010)

Why do you even care what they think? It's just a hobby, just like if they play sports or something. It doesn't matter if they approve or not, just that you enjoy it.
Just say "Yeah, whatever", or something else dismissive.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 10, 2010)

Just use...

I mean, just give them a full power falcon punch.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 10, 2010)

What I used to get was the exact opposite. Bullies wanting to use my cube, or else I'll get bashed. But what I did was stand up to them. Problem solved. So if some one says that you're obsessed that super money ape spastic on them like saying: WHAAAAAT?! I have a hobby, so what, build a bridge AND GET OVER IT.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> just say "Shut up A$$HOLE"
> 
> that's what i do



It's people like you that make trolling easy. Giving a reaction is the WORST thing you can do.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol don't say it's a passion that will make it worse. You can either do:

A) Ignore them (probably what I would do)

B) If they are doing it in a make-fun-of-you sorta of way, hit them :] (what I would do in this situation)


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 10, 2010)

mr.onehanded said:


> Get huge, then bully them.


And this.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

If they have been giving you a *really* hard time:

1. Get really tough, have a big bowl of steroids for breakfast and when your done eat the spoon. 
2. Use nothing but your legs for transport, le Parkour.
3. Then snap the bullies like twigs.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 10, 2010)

"wat kind of no life loser azn nerd geek plays with rubix cubes y dont u jump of a cliff n die cuz u hav nothin betta 2 do!!!!!"

"I love you too!"

"wtf??? yd u say dat i was insulting u11!!1!!1!"

"*pretend phone is ringing, pick up phone* Ohai there Elite Dark Lord Dragon Slayer! *listens* What? *facepalm* Oh my God I told you this a billion times! When you do it you have to remember to bring a priest with you to heal... *listen* You did? Oh okay, good and make sure he's behind everyone so he won't get dama - what... you left him in front... what? Are you retar - *listens again, this time more carrefully* WHAT?!? ARE YOU RETARDED!?! *hang up, breathe, and pinch bridge of nose* Sorry, my friend just called. He needs my help with uh... important business.*leaves*"

"b-bu-um-wtf.. uhhh i was talk... bye."


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm glad this has been settled.
Well what are we waiting for!!! CHAMPAIGN! CHAMPAIGN! FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm glad this has been settled.
> Well what are we waiting for!!! CHAMPAIGN! CHAMPAIGN! FOR EVERYONE!!!



Hmmm.. Thanks for the imaginary champaign.
Ahhh...


People: Please get over with ignoring them when they insult you. It just leaves them feeling good about themselves and YOU feeling insulted.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Violence is low, it doesn't show that your not obsessed. It just shows you don't like them saying your obsessed.


----------



## Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't cube at school, they won't see you cubing so they won't say you anything.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Us Canadians say *EH?* and everything is cleared up



Fixed.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 12, 2010)

What I do
"LOLOOLOOOLLO you think im obsessed with this?!!?!!! you should see my garage.... and my room... and my shrine to Isaac Asimov. but, i am just a weirdo and say it to a few people ( when I don't feel like saying all that I tell them "Yep" or " What do you do all day play video games?")


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm glad this has been settled.
> Well what are we waiting for!!! CHAMPAIGN! CHAMPAIGN! FOR EVERYONE!!!



it's champagne.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad this has been settled.
> ...



He *obviously* meant CAMPAIGN, because he's running for President.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this thread has gone on way to long... All in favor, don't post.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I think this thread has gone on way to long... All in favor, don't post.



AYE!!!

EDIT: Oh wait...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 12, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> You're most probably 12 so I don't really recommend hitting them as you will most probably get beat up.



I'm guessing the people making fun of him would also be ~12.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad this has been settled.
> ...



I thought the spelling didn't look right.



Cyrus C. said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > You're most probably 12 so I don't really recommend hitting them as you will most probably get beat up.
> ...



Good point, but maby UKSpeedCuber;304308 meant that 12 year olds are imature and settle things through violence.


----------

